# Oil change according to mileage or computer?



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

my last car lasted 230000 miles changing oil every 4000 miles, car before that lasted 315000 changing every 3000 miles...have a hard time going 10,000 like the computer states..will probably change before it tells me to. just changed mine for first time at 2200 miles with mobil one. i may let it go 6-7 thousand miles because of it being synthetic....idk yet...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am currently approaching 220,000 miles on a '98 Pontiac Sunfire (Which my Cruze will replace). I have always changed the oil (regular old oil, not synthetic or a blend) every 
3,000 to 3,500 miles. The engine has never been gone into or had any repairs...Just a few sets of plugs and a water pump.

Our 2010 Equinox has the OLM which we follow and normally get the oil changed when we get to about 25-30% Oil life remaining, which is usually about 7,000 miles. The Chevy dealership puts whatever oil in it they recommend. Not sure what that is, but since we bought it there with the extended bumper to bumper warranty, and they have all records on it, I guess they will be putting pretty good stuff in it for us.

I plan on treating the Cruze the same way when I get hold of it.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Synthetic oil does not need to be changed that often, in fact the 10k number is VERY VERY conservative.

In Europe, with synthetic the recommenced amount is every 15 - 19k MILES or every year. 

Even with standard oil the recommended amount in Europe was every 5k miles. 

Back in the day, the old time mechanics told me it was a scam to change your oil every 3k miles, they said every 5 - 6k was plenty. I had one guy only do an oil change every 10k and his Aries (85, 2.6) went well over 220k miles. 

This guy at my work had a 92 nissan pickup and wanted a new truck, told me he wasn't going to give it a oil change until it died, the engine has 180K miles and went 57,000 before it quit, on one standard oil change.

10K is within your warranty, 15.5k is the European warranty (I am pretty sure). Your not going to get an extra 100k miles doing oil changes more often. Your just going to spend more money.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...with *synthetic* oil, it's safe to hold out until Oil Life Monitor = 20%, per GM and our Owners Manual.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I have been using full synthetic in my cars since 1980 on a 10,000 mile change cycle. I have had no engine problems with the eight cars. The '86 Ford V6 used a quart every 500 miles from day one, so it doesn't count. I will be interested to see how the OLM calculates the change cycle in the Cruze.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> I will be interested to see how the OLM calculates the change cycle in the Cruze.


...at _each_ gas fillup, log both the OLM %-value and the milage, then do a plot to see how the accumulated milage affects the %-life remaining value (that's what I'm doing now).


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i use full synethic and change it when it gets to 50% or 5000 miles. thats just me tho.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I follow the computer....I actually on my old truck would reset the OLM once and then on the second time around would change the oil...this was with full synthetic of course....This car I will change it when it tells me too


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm very conservative in my oil change intervals. 15-20% DIC or 3K-3500 miles or 6 months which ever comes first. Although I don't doubt full synthetics ability to last 10K-15K miles, it's more of a piece of mind. I switched to full synthetic at break in oil changes for both my cars and run the same intervals. For my bike it's dino oil all the way though lol.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...at _each_ gas fillup, log both the OLM %-value and the milage, then do a plot to see how the accumulated milage affects the %-life remaining value (that's what I'm doing now).


I have watched mine very closely over 8 months now. I don't think its doing anything but counting the miles! I have driven in cold weather, hot weather, thousands of highway miles and hundreds of city miles at a time. I have driven very conservatively to test fuel economy and driven like a mad man. None of it makes any difference, the OLM goes down 1% for every 100 miles I drive.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> . None of it makes any difference, the OLM goes down 1% for every 100 miles I drive.


that is in line with what I saw. I just did my first change at 4000. The OLM was 59%.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Had mine just changed at approx 1200 miles. Dealer put sticker in window that says change at 4000 mi or 3 months. I imagine that was based either on habit or my history with the shop, CTS was every 3K mile for last 5 years. I have a friend with a Volvo with 274K miles who NEVER changes anything, just adds more fluids as needed. I think he has changed wiper blades once. Crazy!


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

audog said:


> Had mine just changed at approx 1200 miles. Dealer put sticker in window that says change at 4000 mi or 3 months. I imagine that was based either on habit or my history with the shop, CTS was every 3K mile for last 5 years. I have a friend with a Volvo with 274K miles who NEVER changes anything, just adds more fluids as needed. I think he has changed wiper blades once. Crazy!


Ya, my dealer recommended every 5,000. He said not to trust the OLM and never go the 10,000 that it will allow. I have posted this before though and got a lot of controversy over it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, here's what my OnStar report says: :dazed052:







*Vehicle Maintenance *
No required maintenance due at this time.






















Remaining Oil Life: 70%










































Mileage: 3,060





















*Based on oil life and mileage readings, next required maintenance estimated at 9,900 miles.*

I think I'll change it a little sooner.


----------



## EXPSD (Feb 8, 2011)

I am changing to Mobil one at 3k and then every 6 or 7k.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

EXPSD said:


> I am changing to Mobil one at 3k and then every 6 or 7k.


That is exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I will do my first oil change between 2 and 3 thousand miles. Then I will go with full synthetic and will probably change it between 7500 and 10000 depending what the OLM says. For me though and depending how many miles I drive that could be more than a year and that would throw everything out the window cause you aren't suppose to go more than a year without an oil change. 

But it may be every 7500 with full synthetic cause that is when I get the tires rotated and I might just have it done then cause I am there and don't want to make another trip back so who knows. The synthetic oil I use says 15,000 or one year but I have a hard time going over 10000 without an oil change synthetic or no synthetic. Guess I am just brainwashed.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

I put in mobil 1 extended performance full synthetic 5-30 for first change at 2500 miles. We have oil test kits at work planning on checking at 7500 to see what it says.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Ya, my dealer recommended every 5,000. He said not to trust the OLM and never go the 10,000 that it will allow. I have posted this before though and got a lot of controversy over it.


 
Frankly I don't trust the OLM. I don't know what kind of information (if any) the car gets from this system so I go with what to me is common sense.

1. Don't trust electronics--they can be wrong
2. Don't trust GM recommendations--they want to sell you a new car in a few years.

So on my first change I used conventional oil at 3k miles. On these little engines I feel comfortable with this even though the OLM said I had many miles left on the oil. I could see going 5000 miles with conventional and more with synthetic--maybe 7500. Beyond that? Absolutely no way.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Gritts said:


> Frankly I don't trust the OLM.


 
Well, there's a lot of online evidence that says that OLM is actually pretty accurate.

On the other hand, on this thread I showed how I sent some oil from my Cruze's engine for an anaylsis at around 6500 miles, and got the oil changed at that point. The OLM read 45%. Turns out it, the test results suggest it was probably a good idea that I changed the oil right then. 

The oil analysis lab suggested that OLM isn't always accurate early on in a car's life, but implied it will probably get better over time.



> I don't know what kind of information (if any) the car gets from this system so I go with what to me is common sense.


GM's literature makes it clear that OLM isn't actually doing any sort of chemical testing on the oil, but is basing its calculations on how many revolutions the engine has made. It starts with a base number, counting down to when it thinks the oil is about ready to be changed, and then starts deducting from that countdown based on things like temperature extremes, whether the trips have been really short, and whether the engine has been idling a lot as opposed to actually doing work.

It's supposed to be pretty good, and no one's blamed the OLM yet for a failed engine. Still, as long as my dealer is throwing in free oil changes, I figure it makes sense to put some actual science into this instead of just guessing.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

If you run synthetic, you really have nothing to worry about. The biggest impact you your engine will be the oil filter. If you’re really want to play it safe, just change the oil filter every 4000 and the oil every 8000.

The original Mobile 1 synthetic was rated for 50,000 miles between changes. They found that synthetic showed less wear and deposits after 50,000 miles then conventional oil did with regular oil changes. The condition – oil filters needed to still be changed regularly. Mobile one dropped the claim because they didn’t want to deal with the consumer liability of individuals not changing their oil filters.

Now this was in 1974, in 1976 popular science did an analysis without changing the filter after 24000 miles that showed the build up was a fraction of the amount that conventional oils provided. Valve covers interiors were clean, minimal build up on other parts. 

Fast forward to 2010+, we have better synthetic oil, better filters, there are examples like the diesel engine that went 400000+ miles without a change and showed only normal wear on engine components. The original studies have only been supported by subsequent studies and one of the most common topics is how often to change the oil. 

The data shows, change your filter regularly and synthetic oil between 5000 – 50000 miles and your engine will last just as long as the neighbor who uses synthetic changes it every 3000. 

Believe it, or not.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Well, there's a lot of online evidence that says that OLM is actually pretty accurate.
> 
> On the other hand, on this thread I showed how I sent some oil from my Cruze's engine for an anaylsis at around 6500 miles, and got the oil changed at that point. The OLM read 45%. Turns out it, the test results suggest it was probably a good idea that I changed the oil right then.
> 
> ...


 
I think if you had waited till the 25% on the OLM that they suggest you change the oil at there wouldn't have been much difference then when it was at 45% so I am going to say that the OLM is still pretty good.

My only opinion on this issue is that there is never any harm in changing your oil more often...The only harm can be in not changing it often enough :dazed052:


----------



## hubbardgd (Jun 15, 2011)

*Oil changes & warranty...*

Not to steer this conversation off into another direction too much, but I was recently told by a dealership that the oil changes, regardless of how often they occur, had to be done by an authorized GM dealer and had to be Dexos approved oil, otherwise the warranty could be compromised. Thoughts?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

hubbardgd said:


> Not to steer this conversation off into another direction too much, but I was recently told by a dealership that the oil changes, regardless of how often they occur, had to be done by an authorized GM dealer and had to be Dexos approved oil, otherwise the warranty could be compromised. Thoughts?


This is mostly true...as long as wherever you get your oil changed uses an OEM oil filter the dealership will never be able to give you any warranty hassels....and of course using Dexos Oil would be the other requirement.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

When GM annouced the Dexos certification (Which you have to pay GM to use) the federal government reminded "all automotive companies" of The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. As a result, GM changed the wording on their owners manual from basically "must use dexos" to "should use dexos or equivalent oil".

Companies like Castro, have taken the stance that they are not going to pay GM to dexos certify their oil, however, they also have oil that EXCEEDS the spec. 

So you can use non-dexos, without fear of warranty violation, provided that the manufacture of the oil says it meets or exceeds. Like Castro Edge Titanium (just one example).

The same cannot be said about emmission parts (air intake, sensors, exhausts, ect) which actually fall under another act.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

They make it sound like the computer makes some great rocket science type of analysis when all it does is drop one percent for each 100 miles. I don't know when the computer tells you to change oil (I heard 8500 miles 15% life?). As of now I only have 1500 miles, I think I may change the oil at 5000 the first time then follow the computer from then on.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

hubbardgd said:


> Not to steer this conversation off into another direction too much, but I was recently told by a dealership that the oil changes, regardless of how often they occur, had to be done by an authorized GM dealer and had to be Dexos approved oil, otherwise the warranty could be compromised. Thoughts?


_Mr. XXXXXX,_
_Thank you for your e-mail._
_It is not a requirement of General Motors that you have the oil changed at the dealership to maintain your warranty. Of course we recommend that you have the maintenance completed by an authorized dealership, as the technicians are factory trained to work on our vehicles._
*If you are doing your own maintenance we ask that you keep your receipts and follow the maintenance schedule that is outlined in your manual. Please ensure that you are using the correct oil for your vehicle. This can also be located in your owner’s manual.*
_Thank you for using our website and congratulations on your purchase!_
_Steve
Customer Care Ambassador
__www.gm.ca_



Burt


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Burtess said:


> _Mr. XXXXXX,_
> _Thank you for your e-mail._
> _It is not a requirement of General Motors that you have the oil changed at the dealership to maintain your warranty. Of course we recommend that you have the maintenance completed by an authorized dealership, as the technicians are factory trained to work on our vehicles._
> *If you are doing your own maintenance we ask that you keep your receipts and follow the maintenance schedule that is outlined in your manual. Please ensure that you are using the correct oil for your vehicle. This can also be located in your owner’s manual.*
> ...


Standard BS statement. HAHAHA


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

I just traded a 2003 Cavalier on my 2012 Eco. I drive about 100 miles per day on my commute round trip. I did oil changes every 7k-7.5k. Traded the Cav with over 180k on it. It used about 1/2 quart in 7k miles. I was using Castrol Syntec Hi mileage. I will see how my OLM plays out to decide my changes. I will short change the first one, (I only have 1k miles on it now), and after that go on with a normal change interval.


----------



## buellfooll (Jul 7, 2011)

How do you feel about changing the oil at 10,000 and the filter @5. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## inspiruze (Jul 4, 2011)

Except for the first change, I follow the OLM and will change it between 20-25%.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

EXPSD said:


> I am changing to Mobil one at 3k and then every 6 or 7k.





cruzeman said:


> That is exactly what I'm doing.


Same here.


----------



## mreese (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, after reading all these post, it is amazing how often this subject gets covered in all the forums I read, and how few people actualy learn from others when it comes to oil.
The OLM system is nothing more than a algorhythm(SP) that loosely calculates when your oil might be end of life. I would not trust it for any more than that.
You do not have to go to the dealer for oil changes or use thier parts for warranty purpose as long as they meet the specs set out by GM
The ONLY way to tell how often you need to change your oil is by an analyisis(spelling again). period end of story. with any oil it all depends on your driving environment and style.
And the filter is more than 50% of the equation, 
most oils these days will go 10,000 miles with a good filter, Syenthetics are better in the way they are engineered instead of just refined to a weight, they all get additives to make them better for one thing or another.
Personaly with close to 1 million miles on my cars going back 30 years I have only had 1` engine failure. that was my fault as a 16 year old figuring out engines will only spin so fast before they come apart.
I currently use AMSOIL, have used Valvoline most the time previously always with the best filter i could get, currently WIX or AMSOIL. Although I do have 220000 on my Taurus using Motocraft oil from day one. I thought Mobil One was a waste of money vs Valvoline, now they are about the same price for the top of the line versions


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm following the computer and changing at 20%. My driving in the car is mainly highway, and I'm using full synthetic dexos1-spec oil. I also have some Blackstone kits laying around that I'll be sending off every so often to make sure the OLM is accurate. The test will include a TBN test to make sure the oil is up to snuff for the 8-9k miles the OLM is indicating. 

Our Fit's OLM is excellent. It trips the light right when analysis indicated we should change the oil.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Personally i come from a family of mechanics, old timers. I have grown up never trusting a computer to be 0 accurate, ever. I only put about 10k miles on a year these days but i have always used the rule 4,000 miles or 4 months that was taught to me. I also use K&N oil Filters and change the filter every other oil change. I don't use synthetic or a blend I just use regular 5w-30 9Normally Advanced Auto Parts Brand) and for one of my cars I used "High Mileage" Pennzoil but that was only once it turned 200,000 miles(I wanted to see if it made a difference). Never had a single engine problem in any car. My dad does it the same way with regular oil, changing the filter every other time(he doesn't use K&N), and 3 Ford Explorers in a row have seen 300k+ on the origional build of the motor. Now i havn't had to do an oil change yet in the cruze but i plan to do it them same way. The only difference is that I will be taking it to the dealership, because my first 10 oil changes are free.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i change the oil & filter in my '08 astra and '11 cruze, both with the 1.8L engine every 4 months. i use castrol syntech oil and purchase the filters from the dealer. i may change that to every 6 months because we do not travel a lot of miles.
i am old school also.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...at _each_ gas fillup, log both the OLM %-value and the milage, then do a plot to see how the accumulated milage affects the %-life remaining value (that's what I'm doing now).


Just curious on how your data collection is going and what you have observed so far. I think I will do this the next time I change my oil.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

SeanM402 said:


> Just curious on how your data collection is going and what you have observed so far. I think I will do this the next time I change my oil.


...well, it's definitely _not_ a linear *straight* line decline in milage! The OLM "percentage" number falls _fastest_ during cold/in-city driving, and _slowest _during warm/highway driving. I've got it plotted (Y = %, X = milages) and it's easy to "see" the difference between city and highway numbers.

...you can get even better information if you can remember to capture the OLM %-number each day (unfortunately, I often forget).


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Standard BS statement. HAHAHA


I see no BS and actually find the reply from GM quite professional.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I was always a 3000 miler(let it go until my OLM said change it on my Alero but that was @3000) but I am about 3700 miles right now with @ 60% on the OLM. I will let it go till I rotate my tires @2500 miles more. Unless I get Oil change withdraw and let my old habits take over!!(Quitting smoking was easier) LOL


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Patman said:


> I was always a 3000 miler(let it go until my OLM said change it on my Alero but that was @3000) but I am about 3700 miles right now with @ 60% on the OLM. I will let it go till I rotate my tires @2500 miles more.


I love the OLM. I wait until about 7500 miles (OLM states I have 30% left) and then get it changed with tire rotation.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

HMMMM???

My OLM shows 71% with 2900 miles on her.

I was wondering if it should be changed at 3000, but now figure I'll wait until 5000 for the first change.

Unless someone else can convince me that I should do it at 3000 since it's the original factory oil.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> HMMMM???
> 
> My OLM shows 71% with 2900 miles on her.
> 
> ...


If this is still the factory oil I would go ahead and change it. Its good practice to dump the factory fill fairly quick to get rid of the factory and break in metals.


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i get mine changed when the computer says 25%. i've taken it to the dealer when it was at 40% and they told me it didnt need it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have 5000 miles on mobil one computer says 60% goin to 0% then changing.

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It's good practice to dump the factory oil because it's inferior to any synthetic you'd put in there. One guy on here sent his oil in for analysis after 5,000 miles and they said it will need to be changed soon and that he could try going 2000 miles and test it again, but the detergents were very low. His OLM said he could go another 5,000. 

With the factory oil, 5,000 is about all you can expect. You can start using the OLM when you use an off-the-shelf Dexos 1 approved oil like Mobil 1.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

My dealer told to to follow the OLM. Keep in mond from all this reading i've been doing on oil life, the garbage oil from the factory should be change out after break in, and is no good after 5000 miles anyway iaw some members getting it tested. 

With my force inducted engine I once owned before it was full syn @3k miles. But with recent test members have done, Im gunna do my first change @ 4k miles the change with mobile 1 evry 10k mile and the filter probly every 5k miles.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

SlvrECObullet said:


> My dealer told to to follow the OLM. Keep in mond from all this reading i've been doing on oil life, the garbage oil from the factory should be change out after break in, and is no good after 5000 miles anyway iaw some members getting it tested.
> 
> With my force inducted engine I once owned before it was full syn @3k miles. But with recent test members have done, Im gunna do my first change @ 4k miles the change with mobile 1 evry 10k mile and the filter probly every 5k miles.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using AutoGuide.com App


I changed mine at 1500 switched to mobil one advance performance 

h3llion


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

The oil life monitor is based on a given number of engine revolutions. Drive your car easy and it could be a year before it tells you to change it. I'm a firm proponent of AT MOST 5,000 miles or every 6 months. Regardless of the type of full synthetic you put in. Call me wasteful but no one's car ever died prematurely from maintaining it too much.

I'll be at 1000 miles in another week and then the break in oil is coming out and I haven't decide what to use yet. Might go Amsoil since I know a dealer. Have used them before and it was always good. But on my GTO I did have to replace a rearend because of their fluid. Both me and another guy locally did. We both bought and put in the gear oil around the same time so we figured bad batch. But the motor oil and transmission fluid never gave me trouble.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there are two new "polls" on this subject:

• http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/5956-when-do-you-change-your-oil.html

• http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/5958-synth-not-synth.html


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Some food for thought. 

Did a compression and leak down test on my car at 70K miles using the same exact brand & type of motor oil. Doing a fluid and filter change every 3-4K miles. The car is driven daily and tracked all season doing 1/4 mile and auto-x. Here are the results.

*Year:* 2006
*Mileage:* 70K
*Oil:* Mobil 1 Full Synthetic
*Filter:* Factory Filter
*Change Interval:* 3K-4K mi./ 3 mo.
*Coldest temperature seen:* -40F
*Hottest Temperature seen:* 104F


*Compression:* Factory new 135psi with a 28psi variation tolerance
Cyl 1: 118
Cyl 2: 118
Cyl 3: 118
Cyl 4: 118

*Leak Down: *@ 100psi
Cyl 1: 1%
Cyl 2: 2%
Cyl 3: 2%
Cyl 4: 2%


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Some food for thought.
> 
> Did a compression and leak down test on my car at 70K miles using the same exact brand & type of motor oil. Doing a fluid and filter change every 3-4K miles. The car is driven daily and tracked all season doing 1/4 mile and auto-x. Here are the results.
> 
> ...


I did a compression test on my 95 Regal when the car had 213,000 miles on it (I bought it with 61k, and abused it more than I'd like to admit). 3800 Series 1 Buick motor. 

1: 190
3: 186
5: 190
2: 189
4: 186
6: 190

Chainged oil every 3000-5000 miles with the most random variety of oil imaginable. 

I don't think there's a significant correlation between types of oil used and compression test results.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I did a compression test on my 95 Regal when the car had 213,000 miles on it (I bought it with 61k, and abused it more than I'd like to admit). 3800 Series 1 Buick motor.
> 
> 1: 190
> 3: 186
> ...


There's evidence to show that competing oil brands additives can have a canceling effect. Particularly on the cylinder walls early after the change. *Nothing is conclusive however.* I like Mobil 1 and we've run it in our cars at the shop in long endurance races so they have good standing with me.


----------



## superdragtn (Apr 22, 2012)

I always change it as close to 3,000 miles as possible and check the OLM only out of curiosity. I use full synthetic 5W-30, Mobil 1.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

superdragtn said:


> I always change it as close to 3,000 miles as possible and check the OLM only out of curiosity. I use full synthetic 5W-30, Mobil 1.


In our Cruze, that's a huge waste of money.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Circumstances depending. Lots of highway mileage at lower RPMs yeah waste of money. For the guys going to the track, driving aggressive, and lots of city use, or short trip driving I'd recommend a smaller interval. GMs are notorious for moisture accumulation in the oil for cars that are short trippers.

A piece of mind is worth the price basically.


----------

